# This is everything that's wrong with photogaphic kickstarters



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 6, 2017)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/126995799/the-worlds-first-fastest-and-coolest-always-in-foc/description

Who wants to pay $200+ for a 35mm lens that's permanently set to f8 and infinity focus?

Apparently some people will when it's marketed as cool and innovative.

I don't even know what else to say. It's nothing more than a trick to prey on people that don't realize they can do the same thing by setting any normal 35mm lens to f8 and infinity focus, and also have almost everything be "magically" in focus all the time.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 6, 2017)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/126995799/the-worlds-first-fastest-and-coolest-always-in-foc/description
> 
> Who wants to pay $200+ for a 35mm lens that's permanently set to f8 and infinity focus?
> 
> ...



Look at Meyer Optics Goerlitz. Succesfully kickstarted 500 € + lens with only three lens elements (Trioplan 2.8/100) for it's bubbly bokeh feature. Also anodized in either gold or titanium shell. Apparently people will buy almost anything, if it's marketed the right way...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 6, 2017)

It sounds like a $10 lens to me.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 6, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Look at Meyer Optics Goerlitz. Succesfully kickstarted 500 € + lens with only three lens elements (Trioplan 2.8/100) for it's bubbly bokeh feature. Also anodized in either gold or titanium shell. Apparently people will buy almost anything, if it's marketed the right way...


That seems expensive, but hell, I can even understand that if you just like the bokeh it makes. I'm not so elitist as to say that if someone wants to buy an optically imperfect lens just because of the effect it makes that that isn't ok. But really, this thing seems to just be a garden variety lens with a permanent f8 aperture and "hyperfocal technology" (focus permanently stuck at infinity.)

There is absolutely nothing this has over a normal 35mm lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2017)

Paired with a Nikon Df, it would make "pure photography" even more pure!


----------



## Khalai (Jul 6, 2017)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Look at Meyer Optics Goerlitz. Succesfully kickstarted 500 € + lens with only three lens elements (Trioplan 2.8/100) for it's bubbly bokeh feature. Also anodized in either gold or titanium shell. Apparently people will buy almost anything, if it's marketed the right way...
> ...



You can find old Trioplan and Primoplan lenses for a 400 €, no need to shell out 1500 € for a newly produced ones. Also, there is Helios 44-2 58mm f/2 lens with distinctive bokeh and they go used for as low as 30-40 €


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 6, 2017)

Judging by comments here on CR this would be a good lens for 5D, 5DII and 6D owners :-X


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 7, 2017)

All I know, is that unless they come out with lens, Canon is *******!!!!


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 7, 2017)

sorry, had to correct your typo there 



Sporgon said:


> Judging by comments here on CR this would be a good* lens cap* for 5D, 5DII and 6D owners :-X


----------



## Jopa (Jul 7, 2017)

It sounds like a no-brainer for all photojournalists - f/8 and be there!


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 7, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> sorry, had to correct your typo there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that what the 40STM is for? That's what mine is for. And it's f/2.8 and cheaper than this! And I can set the aperture to f/8 and leave it at infinity and never touch the BBF if I don't want to...


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 7, 2017)

This page demonstrates everything I hate about U.S. advertising style, specifically tons of advertisements that all look the same, repeating the same catch phrases & buzzwords without meaning any of them.

In this case it's professional, spontaneity, highest standards, revolutionary, first ever, in the moment, express yourself, technology, etc. Only the gullible will believe any of this is true at all, or more so than a 35mm f/2 IS USM set to MF @ 10ft & the camera set to Av @ f/8 (which only the clueless would think couldn't be easily done).


----------



## tr573 (Jul 7, 2017)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/126995799/the-worlds-first-fastest-and-coolest-always-in-foc/description
> 
> Who wants to pay $200+ for a 35mm lens that's permanently set to f8 and infinity focus?
> 
> ...



The everything that's wrong with photographic kickstarters is that people still haven't figured out what a raw deal participating in a crowdfunding effort is.


----------



## SkynetTX (Jul 7, 2017)

The site says that I have to be at least 3 meters away from the subject. So what if I want to take a photo of building in 1 meter wide street? How can I get it in focus? What if the paintings on the roof of a temple is only 2 meters above me? But let's suppose that I have enough space. How long would it take to capture the paintings in a dark temple using f/8? If I can't use my tripod, the image will be blurry for sure. By the way, why would I want everything to be in focus everytime? The so-called kickstarters do not know anything about photography.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 7, 2017)

I am with you, but for the Mr. Consumer this fixed aperture fixed everything lens idea may sound great?
Fixed everything lens is a new black. Let's face it! 



LonelyBoy said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, had to correct your typo there
> ...


----------



## tr573 (Jul 7, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> I am with you, but for the Mr. Consumer this fixed aperture fixed everything lens idea may sound great?
> Fixed everything lens is a new black. Let's face it!
> 
> 
> ...



yeah where could i possibly get a camera with approx 35mm FOV and near infinite depth of field so it barely needs to focus and is so small i could carry it everywhere?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 10, 2017)

If you don't like the idea of this lens, don't invest in the Kickstarter.

Why complain about it?

Most things on Kickstarter I don't want/like. But I don't make threads complaining about it.


----------



## pwp (Jul 10, 2017)

Like all sales pitches, common sense should prevail. Like if it looks too good to be true, then it probably is. On the other hand, a pitched item can make perfect sense and you get a positive response to the companies ethics and authenticity. Peak Design is a case in point. I've backed two of their Kickstarter projects and got entirely excellent products at a great price. 

-pw


----------



## Khalai (Jul 10, 2017)

pwp said:


> Like all sales pitches, common sense should prevail. Like if it looks too good to be true, then it probably is. On the other hand, a pitched item can make perfect sense and you get a positive response to the companies ethics and authenticity. Peak Design is a case in point. I've backed two of their Kickstarter projects and got entirely *excellent products at a great price*.
> 
> -pw



They are indeed very good, but I would not consider them "great price" at all. I have a strap and small bag from them, quite happy with them, but their bags are quite pricey and e.g. Think Tank Retrospective or Signature are as good as Peak Design with better pricing.


----------



## pwp (Jul 10, 2017)

Khalai said:


> They are indeed very good, but I would not consider them "great price" at all. I have a strap and small bag from them, quite happy with them, but their bags are quite pricey and e.g. Think Tank Retrospective or Signature are as good as Peak Design with better pricing.



True, Peak Design products are premium priced, particularly the bags. But this is a Kickstarter thread. There were great offers on the PD products for those who came in early on the Kickstarter campaign.

-pw


----------



## Khalai (Jul 10, 2017)

pwp said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > They are indeed very good, but I would not consider them "great price" at all. I have a strap and small bag from them, quite happy with them, but their bags are quite pricey and e.g. Think Tank Retrospective or Signature are as good as Peak Design with better pricing.
> ...



Right, that's true. I'm perhaps just a little jealous, because PD Kickstarter was still not that appealing to us, EU citizens (VAT, duties, shipping...), so I've never considered PD as a "great priced brand" even with kickstarter campaigns...


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm a regular on Kickstarter. It's a very clever move by a company. You get your sales upfront and get a lot of advertising. You also buy add ons. Your financial risk on a new product is much lower. Your backers are paying your R&D costs. I bought a Petzval lens and I quite like it. I've a number of Peak Design bags. I've never been happy afterwards with Peak Design bags. They are too expensive and some of them not comfortable. I was very tempted by the Meyers Optik Trioplan. I thought the price too high. I bought a second hand Trioplan. The lens is fine , the adapter Fotodiox is not so good. The results however are good. Not a very sharp lens but I love the bubble bokeh. I looked at this lens. I couldn't see the point of it. It's a clever piece of selling. It's a pity you can't comment unless you invest. You could warn people it's not a great investment. It's quite common in Kickstarter for jackets etc to sold at way higher prices than you would in a shop. What surprises me is the lack of really innovative inventions. They are almost all me too products. There are some good photo books I've backed down through the years.


----------

